# Whats this leo morph? New post *



## scrapper61 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey it says u cant edit the post after 10 minutes so i had to post again. Last time I posted the wrong picture haha. Well I just rescused this guy from one of my friends.


----------



## james.w (Oct 24, 2011)

looks like a normal to me


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't know the least bit about leo genetics but it certainly isn't the classic "normal" that I used to see before the morph invasion.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 24, 2011)

I would say one of the hypo variations definately not a normal


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 25, 2011)

Hypo? Could you get a better picture of the coloring. From what is the coloring does not look to special, maybe high yellow. Not really a leo morph guy,just aguess.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 25, 2011)

it might be a hypo jungle breed


----------

